# Phetchabun Anyone there..



## geezer (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All..i am moving to Phetchabun on the 10th of April 2010  ..staying with my thai gf..is there anyone from this site living there now please..or can give me any info on the place...cheers..


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

geezer said:


> Hi All..i am moving to Phetchabun on the 10th of April 2010  ..staying with my thai gf..is there anyone from this site living there now please..or can give me any info on the place...cheers..


I don't live in Phetchabun but have just come back from there, its my wifes home town. Its ok lots of British you will soon get to know some of them there very lovely places to go they have just finnished the new dam there and its a nice walk around the dam. they have just got a new large supper market Big C just out of town and have a lot of new homes being built there. Myself I live just north of Bangkok not so many insects, best of luck you will love it.


----------



## geezer (Jul 19, 2009)

*cheers hydroman..*



hydroman said:


> I don't live in Phetchabun but have just come back from there, its my wifes home town. Its ok lots of British you will soon get to know some of them there very lovely places to go they have just finnished the new dam there and its a nice walk around the dam. they have just got a new large supper market Big C just out of town and have a lot of new homes being built there. Myself I live just north of Bangkok not so many insects, best of luck you will love it.


thanks hydroman for your reply..i had 3 lovely weeks there in nov 2009..my gf is from there and met her family and accepted ( by her monk as well..) (family not to big so far ?? :juggle: ) seen the dams lovely..met some lovely ex pats there had meals and blaa blaa..


----------

